# Ideas on getting a husky with a sensitive stomach to gain weight.



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

George is underweight by 20 lbs. That's my guess anyway because he has a bigger frame than Ilya and Ilya should weight about 55 lbs. George was 38 lbs last week and he looked a little emaciated. He is eating kibbles everyday, but not more than 2 cups. He loves frozen chicken brests (cooked) and I mixed some with his kibbles which got him to eat more but a few hours later, he had pudding poo. We backed off the chicken and he's getting more solid poo however, he's gaining weight s-l-o-w-l-y. Maybe a pound every two-three days. Should I reintroduce the chicken or use a different protien?

His kibbles are Barking at the Moon (fish meal, beef, potatoes) and Chicken Soup - chicken and rice formula. If he's just on kibbles, his poo is great and no upset stomach. He just doesn't eat more than 2 cups even if I feel more than once a day.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know much about your situation, but I don't think a few pounds a week is too little weight gain. It might be harmful to gain weight super fast, in the same way it's harmful for humans.


----------



## josh83 (Jan 26, 2010)

JustTess said:


> George is underweight by 20 lbs. That's my guess anyway because he has a bigger frame than Ilya and Ilya should weight about 55 lbs. George was 38 lbs last week and he looked a little emaciated. He is eating kibbles everyday, but not more than 2 cups. He loves frozen chicken brests (cooked) and I mixed some with his kibbles which got him to eat more but a few hours later, he had pudding poo. We backed off the chicken and he's getting more solid poo however, he's gaining weight s-l-o-w-l-y. Maybe a pound every two-three days. Should I reintroduce the chicken or use a different protien?
> 
> His kibbles are Barking at the Moon (fish meal, beef, potatoes) and Chicken Soup - chicken and rice formula. If he's just on kibbles, his poo is great and no upset stomach. He just doesn't eat more than 2 cups even if I feel more than once a day.


This is good hypoarllergenic food: http://www.championpetfoods.com/acana/show-product.php?formulation=la

Its does have some grain.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

He just arrived and probably wasn't eating the same amount of the the same good food you are offering. Give it some time to do its magic. Slow and steady!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

It sounds like you are doing a good job. You really shouldn't have him gain more than 2-3 lbs max in a week. If you put on more than that, there are other risks that come into play. I would keep him on just the kibble, since his tummy seems to be good with that. 

Some tips to encourage him to eat more would be to feed small meals throughout the day. So a bite or so as often as you can manage it. I would measure out the days amount in the morning and just take from that so you can keep track. I found this to be really effective with a foster I had.

Or, if he's toy motivated, stuff the kibble in those treat balls and what not, and let him pick at it as he's playing with it. 

Good luck, sounds like you are doing a good job as it is, though. He'll put it on, don't worry.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

. He lost 10 lbs from his check in weight at the shelter. (I adopted him a week later). I think his metabolism may be out of whack from stress because Ilya lost that much weight in a week after HW treatments.

I'm glad he's eating so maybe longer training with extra treats. He'll eat them if I toss them at him but not from a bowl unless no one is looking.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

If he won't eat from the bowl, but he'll take a treat, try hand feeding him. Eventually move the bowl so its under your hand and then start moving your hand into the bowl.

Or, alternately, try feeding in a crate.

It's not unusual for a dog to lose weight after a big change like that. He's also probably really excited and too distracted to eat. If you take him for a long walk first, sometimes that will help encourage an appetite, plus you can "treat" him on his walk (with his food) when he walks nice on a leash or what not.


----------



## mindy994 (May 31, 2012)

we also have a husky with a huge appetite but very thin we have had her 4 weeks she is 7 months old now we have wormed her she hasd a very sensitive stomach we feed her Harringtons lamb and rice dry food and she loves it but if we increase the amount it runs through her she is fed twice a day we tried 3 times a day but it didn't agree with her


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

My rescue husky was about 10 lbs underweight when I got her. She was barely 30 lbs. I put her straight on a prey model raw diet and she gained about a lb a week which was perfect.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Google "Satin Balls Dog Food Recipe." It's essentially meatballs for dogs. Uncooked and frozen until use. Puts weight on dogs and is healty.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

trainingjunkie said:


> Google "Satin Balls Dog Food Recipe." It's essentially meatballs for dogs. Uncooked and frozen until use. Puts weight on dogs and is healty.


truthfully i would not do this with your dog. your dog is gaining weight at a good steady rate. plus adding in the chicken gave him diarrhea, so chances are these will do the same!


----------

